# background music



## JpBergeron (Jan 17, 2012)

Find something with a creative commons liscence. If it's on a major music label it ain't gonna happen...


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

check here Background music - Wikipedia.org

and actually read what it says, you may never have background music unless you record it yourself.


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

My husband's been complaining about this for months. What he has done is find a cover band that plays the music about the same as the original and downloaded that and then it works for youtube. That's the "work around" he has done......


----------



## Hacsta (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks a bunch!


----------

